# Lieblingsfilme



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Hiho, was sind eure besten Filme aller Zeiten ? Ihr müsst mindestens 5 nennen, können aber auch gerne mehr sein.

Je niedriger die Zahl desto besser der Film.

1. Herr der Ringe
2. Star Wars
3. 2012
4. Avatar
5. Hangover


----------



## Abrox (18. Januar 2010)

Ich mach mal ne Top 10, obwohl die alle auch Platz 1 sein könnten

01. Star Wars Trilogy (Es gibt nur 3 wahre Star Wars Filme) - Hogfather - Color of Magic < bin ein wenig unstimmig
02. Tenacious D - The Pick of Destiny (Kings of Rock)
03. Akira
04. King Kong (Der Remake)
05. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
06. Herr der Ringe Trilogie
07. Matrix Trilogie
08. Iron Man (ich warte immer noch auf den 2. und 3. Film der ja kommen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
09. Once upon a Time in America
10. Scarface 

Und die Top 10 ist schon hart gewählt. Es gibt zu viele gute Filme wie die von Monty Python oder Advent Children. Die Liste könnt ich echt weit spannen.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

öhm son thread gibts doch schon im filmforum oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öhm son thread gibts doch schon im filmforum oder täusch ich mich?



Ich gaube du meins den Thread mit dem [einen] Lieblingsfilm ^^

1. Avatar
2. Herr der Ringe 1,2,3
3. 96 Hours
4. die gesammte Harry Potter Reihe
5. Spiderman 1,2,3


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2010)

1. Indiana Jones - Der letzte Kreuzzug (Ein Film mit ner Menge Action und Witz, so wenig Liebeszenen wie nötig, die ebenfalls durch Action und Witz ergänzt werden, gekreuzt mit mysthischen Elementen und als Krönchen auf dem i noch ne Menge Nazis, die in die Luft gejagt werden. Was will man mehr?)
2. Trainspotting (Einer der wenigen wirklich gelungenen Drogen-Filme mit ner Menge schwarzem Humor und erschreckendem Realitätsfaktor, bei dem man sich gut in die Lage der Leute versetzen kann)
3. Batman begins (Muss ich vermutlich auch nicht erklären, wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
4. Der Pate 1-3 (Ist ja eigentlich eher ein langer Film als drei verschiedene Teile. Der Film ist einfach nur top!)
5. Matrix 1 (Muss ich vermutlich nicht erklären, wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Teile 2 und 3 waren ja eher mässig)

Da aber noch ne komplette Komödie in der Liste fehlt, muss ich noch nen 6. Platz anfügen:
6. Hangover


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. Januar 2010)

*1. Fight Club*
Toller Film, tolle Wendung, toller Edward Norton. Da gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen. 
*2. Herr der Ringe Trilogie *
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nur die ersten zwei Bänder gelesen habe, da mir die Ausdauer dazu fehlt... aber alle drei Teile sind wirklich mitreißend und ich wüsste nicht wie man es hätte besser machen können. 
*3. Silent Hill*
Sehr atmosphärischer "Horror"-Film, grad dadurch, dass es diese ruhigen Passagen gibt wird er erst richtig toll. Das Ende mag ich auch. :>
*4. The Big Lebowski*
"Smokey, wir sind hier nicht in Vietnam, wir sind hier beim Bowling, da gibt es Regeln!"
*5. Pan's Labyrinth*
Fantasy mal etwas anders. Gefälllt mir. (:
*6. Butterfly Effect*
Aber wirklich nur der erste Teil, der zweite hat mich so enttäuscht, da hab ich mich nicht mal getraut den dritten zu sehen. :/
*7. Donnie Darko*
Ich mag Filme, die man sich mehrmals angucken muss. 
*8. Severance*
Ja, das ist genau mein Humor. 
*9. American Psycho*
Hab ich mir damals eigentlich nur angeguckt, weil ich Lunar Park gelesen habe... und ich fand ihn gut. 
*10. Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis*
42! Tolle Komödie, ich sollte man das Buch lesen...
*11. Equilibrium*
Meistens mag ich keine Action-Filme, aber der hier hatte was. 
*12. A Scanner Darkly*
Ich glaub ich bin den ganzen Film vor dem Fernsehen gesessen und habe die tollen Farbbewegungen beobachtet. Naja, auch so nette Story und teilweise sogar lustig. 
*13. Die Verurteilten*
Eine der wenigen Filme, bei denen ich mich mit ner Träne erwischt habe. :X (Nein, bei Titanic heul ich nicht.)
*14. Sieben*
Morgan Freeman spielt das was er immer spielt, nen aufhörenden Bullen und Brad Pitt nen überheblichen Vorstadtpolizisten. Wie passend. 
*15. Babel*
Mh, schon wieder Brad Pitt... sollte ich mir Sorgen machen? :s Habs damals als "Überraschungfilm" im Kino gesehen und war ziemlich begeistert.
*16. Interview mit einem Vampir*
Noch nie hab ich ein Buch so schnell verschlungen obwohl ich den Film sah. Der Film ist nicht destotrotz super... und ja... ich weiß, wieder Brad Pitt.
*17. Prestige*
Wer mag schon keine Magier, die sich bekriegen? Mein Freund meinte er würde es mögen wenn Leute alles für ihre Leidenschaft aufopfern und genau das bekommt man hier zu sehen. (:
*18. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*
Dieser Film handelt nicht nur von nem langen Drogentrip, der fühlt sich auch so an...
*19. The Dark Knight*
Joker <3 und so. 
*20. Menschenfeind*
Auch wenn man sich nach dem Film jedes mal aufs Neue so richtig mies fühlt... ist es ein ziemlich guter Film. Mal ein Lob an unsere Crossainte-Nachbarn.
*21. SLC Punk*
Bester Subkulturen-Film ever. EVER!
*22. Watchmen*
Ein etwas anderer Superheldenfilm und da ich mit wenigen ausnahmen (*hust*batman*hust*) Superhelden nicht mag kriegt er grad deswegen einen festen Platz in meiner Filmsammlung.
*23. Sweeney Todd*
Erst vor kurzem endlich mal zu Ende gesehen. Schön makaber und blutig. *thumbup*
*24. Repo: The Genetic Opera*
Ich gebe es zu; ich mag Musicals. Und ich mag düstere Klamotten und futuristische Welten. Deswegen mag ich Repo. 
*25. Lucky Number Slevin*
Allein schon deswegen, weils von den Machern von fight Cub ist sollte es viel weiter oben sein, aber ich war zu faul zum editieren. xD Tolle und unerwartete Wendungen sind immer gut.
*26. Martyrs*
Und wieder die Franzosen. Und wieder ein Film, der einem die Laune verderben kann... auf eine positive Art. Aber ich glaub ich steh eh drauf. 
*27. Doghouse*
Männerhassende Zombies = Win. 
*28. Marebito*
Asiaten wissen wie man bedrückende Stimmung ohne viel Effekte entstehen lassen kann. 
*29. The Midnight Meat Train*
Hab ich mir eigentlich nur angeschaut, weil ich Clive Barker's Jericho bekommen hab.... und ich muss sagen, der Mann schreibt super Geschichten.
*30. Ginger Snaps
*Schon allein aus Nostalgie gehören die Filme in diese Liste... jedoch wurden sie bedauerlicherweise von Teil zu Teil diffuser. Wobei der letzte zumindest etwas besser war als dieser bescheuerte zweite Teil. ._.


Mir würden glaub ich noch bis Top50 welche einfallen, aber ich bin zu faul. :/
Irgendwo einzureihen wäre noch: Matrix, Schindlers Liste, Trainspotting, A Clockwork Orange, Hard Candy, Botched, vielleicht noch Avatar... aah, ich hör shcon auf. :x


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öhm son thread gibts doch schon im filmforum oder täusch ich mich?




Finde grad nix...

Aber der Thread ist im falschen Forum
*schieb*


----------



## LaVerne (19. Januar 2010)

Mit einer Rang-Reihenfolge kann ich nicht dienen, wohl aber mit einer ungefähren Einteilung in Genres. In Klammern der Original-Titel (soweit abweichend), Regisseur und Erscheinungsdatum - alles schön ordentlich nach Jahr geordnet innerhalb der Gruppen.

*Action*:

- *Lohn der Angst* (Le Salaire de la peur, Henri-Georges Clouzot, 1953)
- *Seven Samurai* (Shichinin no samurai, Akira Kurosawa, 1954)
- *Yojimbo* (Yôjinbô, Akira Kurosawa, 1961)
- *Have Sword will travel* (Bao biao, Chang Cheh, 1969)
- *Racket* (Il Grande Racket, Enzo G. Castellari, 1976)
- *Die Viper* (Roma a mano armata, Umberto Lenzi, 1976)
- *Sorcerer* (William Friedkin, 1977)
- *Mad Max 2* (George Miller, 1981)
- *A better Tomorrow* (Ying hung boon sik, John Woo, 1986)
- *Aliens *(James Cameron, 1986)
- *A better Tomorrow 2* (Ying hung boon sik II, John Woo, 1987)
- *Predator *(John McTiernan, 1987)
- *The Killer* (Dip huet seung hung, John Woo, 1989)
- *Bullet in the head* (Dip huet gaai tau, John Woo, 1990)
- *Last Boy Scout* (Tony Scott, 1991)
- *Hard Boiled* (Lat sau san taam, John Woo, 1992)
- *Léon *(Luc Besson, 1994)
- *Desperado *(Robert Rodriguez, 1995)
- *Musa *(Kim Sung-Soo, 2001)
- *Man on Fire* (Tony Scott, 2004)
- *Sin City* (Robert Rodriguez, 2005)
- *Running Scared* (Wayne Cramer, 2006)

*Gangster*:

- *Public Enemy* (William A. Wellman, 1931) 
- *White Heat* (Raoul Walsh, 1949)
- *Godfather* (Francis Ford Coppola, 1972)
- *Godfather II* (Francis Ford Coppola, 1974)
- *Es war einmal in Amerika* (Once Upon a Time in America, Sergio Leone, 1984)
- *Good Fellas* (Martin Scorsese, 1990)
- *Sonatine *(Sonachine, Takeshi Kitano, 1993)
- *Heat *(Michael Mann, 1995)
- *Brother *(Takeshi Kitano, 2000)
- *City of God* (Cidade de Deus, Fernando Meirelles, 2002)

*Love*:

- *Betty Blue* (37°2 le matin, Jean-Jacques Beineix, 1985)
- *Fanfan *(Alexandre Jardin, 1993)
- *Before Sunrise* (Richard Linklater, 1995)
- *My sassy girl* (Yeopgijeogin geunyeo, Kwak Jae-yong, 2002)

*Drama*:

- *Wer den Wind sät* (Inherit the Wind, 1960)
- *Lawrence of Arabia* (David Lean, 1962)
- *Die Verachtung* (Le Mépris, Jean-Luc Godard, 1963)
- *Two lane blacktop* (Monte Hellman, 1971)
- *Lady Snowblood* (Shurayuki-hime, Toshiya Fujita, 1973)
- *Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest* (One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Milos Forman, 1975)
- *Taxi Driver* (Martin Scorsese, 1976)
- *Elephant Man* (David Lynch, 1980)
- *Fitzcarraldo* (Werner Herzog, 1982)
- *Tucker *(Francis Ford Coppola, 1988)
- *Rhapsody in August* (Hachigatsu no kyôshikyoku, Akira Kurosawa, 1991)
- *Fallen Angels* (Duoluo tianshi, Wong Kar-Wai, 1995)
- *Hana-bi* (Takeshi Kitano, 1997)
- *Legende vom Ozeanpianisten* (La Leggenda del pianista sull'oceano, Giuseppe Tornatore, 1998)
- *Fight Club* (David Fincher, 1999)
- *Insider *(Michael Mann, 1999)
- *Zauber von Malena *(Malèna, Giuseppe Tornatore, 2000)
- *11:14* (Greg Marcks, 2003)
- *Machinist *(El Maquinista, Brad Anderson, 2004)
- *Control *(Anton Corbijn, 2007) 

*Horror*:

- *Phantom of the Opera* (Rupert Julian, 1925)
- *Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde* (Rouben Mamoulian, 1931)
- *Uninvited *(Lewis Allen, 1944)
- *Night of the demon* (Jacques Tourneur, 1957)
- *Maschera del demonio* (Mario Bava, 1960) 
- *Schloss des Schreckens *(The Innocents, Jack Clayton, 1961)
- *Drei Gesichter der Furcht* (I Tre volti della paura, Mario Bava, 1963)
- *The Haunting* (Robert Wise, 1963)
- *Operazione Paura* (Mario Bava, 1966)
- *Horror Express* (Eugenio Martín, 1973)
- *Lemora *(Richard Blackburn, 1973)
- *Jaws *(Steven Spielberg, 1975)
- *Suspiria *(Dario Argento, 1977)
- *Dawn of the Dead *(George A. Romero, 1978)
- *Wolfen *(Michael Wadleigh, 1981)
- *Zeder *(Pupi Avati, 1983)
- *Angel Heart *(Alan Parker, 1987)
- *Hellraiser *(Clive Barker, 1987)
- *Hellbound: Hellraiser II* (Tony Randel, 1988)
- *Braindead *(Peter Jackson, 1992)
- *Dracula *(Francis Ford Coppola, 1992)
- *Dellamorte Dellamore* (Michele Soavi, 1994)
- *Event Horizon* (Paul Anderson, 1997)
- *Kairo *(Kiyoshi Kurosawa, 2001)
- *Session 9* (Brad Anderson, 2001)
- *Dog Soldiers* (Neil Marshall, 2002)

*Thriller*:

- *Testament des Dr. Mabuse* (Fritz Lang, 1933)
- *Notorious *(Alfred Hitchcock, 1946)
- *Strangers on a train* (Alfred Hitchcock, 1951)
- *Nacht des Jägers* (Night of the Hunter, Charles Laughton, 1955)
- *Es geschah am hellichten Tage* (Ladislao Vajda, 1958)
- *Vertigo *(Alfred Hitchcock, 1958)
- *Peeping Tom *(Michael Powell, 1960)
- *Psycho *(Alfred Hitchcock, 1960)
- *Girl who knew too much* (La Ragazza che sapeva troppo, Mario Bava, 1963)
- *Blutige Seide* (Sei donne per l'assassino, Mario Bava, 1964)
- *Repulsion *(Roman Polanski, 1965)
- *Bird with the crystal plumage* (L'Uccello dalle piume di cristallo, Dario Argento, 1970)
- *Cat o'nine tails* (Il Gatto a nove code, Dario Argento, 1971)
- *Deep Red* (Profondo Rosso, Dario Argento, 1975)
- *Internal Affairs* (Mike Figgis, 1990)
- *Citizen X* (Chris Gerolmo, 1995)
- *Se7en *(David Fincher, 1995)
- *Stendhal Syndrome* (La Sindrome di Stendhal, Dario Argento, 1996)
- *Tell me Something* (Telmisseomding, Jang Yoon-hyeon, 1999)
- *Running out of time* (An Zhan, Johnnie To, 1999)
- *Unbreakable *(M. Night Shyamalan, 2000)
- *Suicide Circle* (Jisatsu sâkuru, Shion Sono, 2001)
- *Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance* (Boksuneun naui geot, Park Chan-wook, 2002)
- *King of the Ants* (Stuart Gordon, 2003)
- *Oldboy *(Park Chan-wook, 2003)
- *Devil's Rejects* (Rob Zombie, 2005)
- *Sympathy for Lady Vengeance* (Chinjeolhan geumjassi, Park Chan-wook, 2005)

*Film Noir*:

- *You only live once* (Fritz Lang, 1937)
- *The Big Sleep* (Howard Hawks, 1946) 
- *Out of the past* (Jacques Tourneur, 1947)
- *Gun Crazy* (Joseph H. Lewis, 1949)
- *Ace in the hole* (Billy Wilder, 1951)
- *The Killing* (Stanley Kubrick, 1956)
- *Chinatown *(Roman Polanski, 1974)

*Comedy*:

- *City Lights* (Charles Chaplin, 1931)
- *Arsen und Spitzenhäubchen* (Arsenic and old Lace, Frank Capra, 1944)
- *Tanz der Vampire *(Fearless Vampire Killers, Roman Polanski, 1967)
- *Jabberwocky *(Terry Gilliam, 1977)
- *Arizona Jr.* (Raising Arizona, Joel & Ethan Coen, 1987)
- *Psychos in Love* (Gorman Bechard, 1987)
- *Man bites dog* (C'est arrivé près de chez vous, Rémy Belvaux u. a., 1992)
- *Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *(Groundhog Day, Harold Ramis, 1993)
- *Forgotten Silver *(Peter Jackson, 1995)
- *Mike Mendez' Killers* (Mike Mendez, 1996)
- *Help!!!* (Kwong Sau Wooi Chun, Johnnie To, 2000)
- *Shaolin Soccer* (Siu lam juk kau, Stephen Chow, 2001)
- *Visitor Q* (Bijitâ Q, Takashi Miike, 2001)

*Science Fiction*:

- *Godzilla *(Gojira, Ishirô Honda, 1954 - und eine Menge Filme danach)
- *Unglaubliche Geschichte des Mr. C* (Incredible Shrinking Man, Jack Arnold, 1957)
- *Alphaville *(Jean-Luc Godard, 1965)
- *Planet of the Vampires *(Terrore nello Spazio, Mario Bava, 1965)
- *2001 *(Stanley Kubrick, 1968)
- *God told me to* (Larry Cohen, 1976)
- *Medusa Touch* (Jack Gold, 1978)
-* Empire strikes back* (Irvin Kershner, 1980)
- *Galaxy of Terror* (Bruce D. Clark, 1981)
- *Scanners *(David Cronenberg, 1981)
- *Blade Runner* (Ridley Scott, 1982)
- *The Thing *(John Carpenter, 1982)
- *Videodrome *(David Cronenberg, 1983)
- *Quiet Earth* (Geoff Murphy, 1985)
- *The Fly* (David Cronenberg, 1986)
- *Abyss *(James Cameron, 1989)
- *Es ist nicht leicht ein Gott zu sein* (Peter Fleischmann, 1989)
- *Starship Troopers* (Paul Verhoeven, 1997)
- *Battle Royale* (Batoru rowaiaru, Kinji Fukasaku, 2000)
- *Avalon *(Mamoru Oshii, 2001)
- *Watchmen *(Zack Snyder, 2009)

*Anti-Krieg*:

- *All quiet on the western front *(Lewis Milestone, 1930)
- *Johnny got his gun *(Dalton Trumbo, 1971)
- *Apocalypse now* (Francis Ford Coppola, 1979)
- *Die letzten Glühwürmchen* (Hotaru no haka, 1988)

*Krieg*:

- *Where Eagles dare* (Brian G. Hutton, 1968)
- *Stoßtrupp Gold* (Kelly's Heroes, Brian G. Hutton, 1970)
- *Don't cry Nanking* (Nan Jjing 1937, Ng Ji Ang, 1995)

*Western*:

- *El Dorado* (Howard Hawks, 1966)
- *The Good, the Bad and the Ugly* (Il Buono, il brutto, il cattivo, Sergio Leone, 1966)
- *Django *(Sergio Corbucci, 1966)
- *Once upon a time in West* (C'era una volta il West, Sergio Leone, 1968)
- *Leichen pflastern seinen Weg* (Il Grande silenzio, Sergio Corbucci, 1968)
- *Wild Bunch* (Sam Peckinpah, 1969)
- *Little big man* (Arthur Penn, 1970)
- *High Plains Drifter* (Clint Eastwood, 1973)
- *Pat Garrett jagt Billy the Kid* (Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid, Sam Peckinpah, 1973)
- *Verdammt zu leben, verdammt zu sterben* (I Quattro dell'apocalisse, Lucio Fulci, 1975)
- *Outlaw Josey Wales* (Clint Eastwood, 1976)

*Animiertes*:

- *Heavy Metal* (Gerald Potterton, 1981)
- *Mein Nachbar Totoro* (Tonari no Totoro, Hayao Myazaki, 1988)
- *Kikis kleiner Lieferservice* (Majo no takkyûbin, Hayao Myazaki, 1989)
- *Lava-Lava!* (Federico Vitali, 1994)
- *Ghost in the Shell *(Kôkaku kidôtai, Mamoru Oshii, 1995)
- *Jin-Roh* (Hiroyuki Okiura, 1998)

*Trash*:

- *Maniac *(Dwain Esper, 1934)
- *Herrscher der Straße* (Death Race 2000, Paul Bartel, 1975)
- *Killer Klowns from outer space *(Stephen Chiodo, 1988)
- *Plankton *(Al Passeri, 1994)

Ich entschuldige mich bei etwaigen Lieblings-Streifen, die ich im Eifer der Zusammenstellung übersehen haben sollte.


----------



## Independent (19. Januar 2010)

Könntest du das nicht ein bisschen ausführlicher machen LaVerne?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, was fällt mir spontan ein?:

Night of the Living Dead
*
Dawn of the Dead 1978*

Land of the Dead

Dawn of the Dead 2004
*
Helloween Remake 1 und 2*

*Inglourious Basterds*

Running Scared

Extreme Rage

*Praxis Dr. Hasenbein*

Texas Schneider
*
Nightmare on Elm Street 1-7*

*Freddy vs. Jason*

Zombieland
*
Bill und Ted 1 und 2*

Star Wars Episode 4-6


Gibt halt so viele :/
Die dicken sind meine absoluten Fav`s.

EDIT (man möge mir verzeihen):

*PULP FICTION*


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Januar 2010)

1. the boondock saints 
2. Braveheart
3. Herr der Ringe 
4. Matrix 1 (und nur Teil 1)
5. hangover
6. willkommen bei den Sch'tis
7. Hot Fuzz
8. Der Pate
9. Es war einmal in Amerika
10. Adams Äpfel


----------



## Camô (19. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wirds auch keine Reihenfolge:

1. The Shawshank Redemption (dt. Die Verurteilten)

2. American History X

3. Se7en

4. Herr der Ringe Trilogie

5. The Dark Knight

6. Matrix (Teil 1)

7. Heat

8. Stirb Langsam (Teil 1-3)

9. Lethal Weapon (Teil 1-4)

10. Aliens (Teil 1 und 2)


Aber jeder Filmfan weiß, dass es unmöglich ist, 10 Lieblingsfilme aufzuzählen. Mir fielen zB jetzt noch "Taxi Driver", "Catch me if you can", "Gladiator" etc. ein.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

LaVerne lässts mal wieder richtig krachen :O

Meine Lieblingsfilme

Herr der Ringe,
Star Wars
Watchmen
V wie Vendetta
James Bond: Die another Day
Full Metal village
Global Metal
Headbangers Journey
Die Kunst der Liebe (kein porno das ist eher eine art drama/komödie irgendwie so halt)
Die Brücke am kwai (schreibt man das so?)

rest fällt mir nicht ein :/


Alles von Bud Spencer und Terence Hill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sämtliches von Monty Phyton aber vor allem "Der Sinn des Lebens"


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Januar 2010)

Meine Allzeit-Favoriten sind



 Leon der Profi – natürlich von Luc Besson

 Transporter 1 – ok der Typ kann fahren !

 Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie – einfach bezaubernd

 Das 5. Element – bunt, schräg, cool

 Das Boot – beklemmend

 Fantasia – von Walt Disney, kennen wohl nur die wenigsten

 Fight Club - kult

 American Beauty – Kevin Spacey at his Best

 Beauty & the Beast – von Disney – hat einfach Stil

 Pulp Fiction – der beste Tarantino

 Matrix 1 - revolutionär



 Lieblings-Serien:



 Buffy – mit Sarah M.Gellar **schmacht**

 Babylon 5 - genial

 24 – los eine gucken wir noch…ok eine noch…aber nur noch eine…

 Star Trek – Next Generation – Star Trek nur mit Picard bitte 



 Anmerkung: viele der Sachen sollte man nur im Original gucken, z.B. Picard’s Stimme, Bruce (Nuschel) Willis oder Buffy finde ich auf deutsch schlecht synchronisiert.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> *Anti-Krieg*:
> 
> - *All quiet on the western front *(Lewis Milestone, 1930)
> - *Apocalypse now* (Francis Ford Coppola, 1979)



Oh ja 2 der besten Filme die je gemacht wurden
ich würde aber noch full metal jacket und jarhead hinzufügen

und ein film den ich echt klasse finde:

Monty Python's Life of Brian

Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl das ich der einzige Mensch bin der darüber lachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Oh ja 2 der besten Filme die je gemacht wurden
> ich würde aber noch full metal jacket und jarhead hinzufügen
> 
> und ein film den ich echt klasse finde:
> ...



Always look on the bright sight of life, düdüdüdüdüdüdüüüüüüüüüüüüü
Mein Favorit is Hangover (gucke net oft Filme).


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2010)

- Fight Club
- Sucker Punch
- Snatch
- Was nützt die Liebe in Gedanken
- Dogma
- Mallrats
- Interview mit einem Vampir
- American History X
- Sieben
- Road to Perdition
- Pulp Fiction
- Die Ritter der Kokosnuss
- Kalt ist der Abendhauch
- V wie Vendetta
- The Virgin Suicides
- The Addams Family
- Battle Royale
- Star Wars IV-VI


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2010)

Also ich gucke sehr viele Filme. Es gibt sehr viele schlechte, viele gute und wenige sehr gute Filme...jetzt mal auf die bezogen, die ich gesehen habe.




Platz 1 Fight Club

Platz 2 Watchmen

Platz 3 Full Metal Jacket

Platz 4 American History X

Platz 5 Monty Python




Das sind die wichtigsten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/chart/top

praktisch alles 1990+ und halt pate zb

spontan in erinnerung:
shawnshank
dark knight
avatar
lotr
matrix
forrest gump
amelie
slumdog
inglorious basterds


----------



## ibbi (23. Januar 2010)

Fight Club ... edward norton macht das super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



American history X .. genial^^

zimmer 1408.... Super film

fear and loathing in las vegas .. auch ein super film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




public enemy


hangover fand ich auch amysant^^

scarface

silent hill nich zu vergesse


gibt noch viele mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck

GI Jane

Good Morning Vietnam

Der 13. Krieger

alle F&F

Gone in 60 Seconds

Die Hard 1-4


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Januar 2010)

1. Avatar 3D

2. Herr der Ringe 1,2,3

mehr gibt es nicht^^


----------



## Varghoud (27. Januar 2010)

Da es mir schwer fällt, all meine Lieblingsfilme in eine Top 10-Liste zu zwängen, zähle ich sie einfach mal auf:

Lord of the Rings, Pan's Labyrinth, Minority Report, Fargo, The Big Lebowski, Pirates of the Caribbean, Star Wars, Harry Potter, Pulp Fiction, Watchmen, Burn After Reading, Indiana Jones, The Soldat James Ryan, Gran Torino, Hellboy, Hellboy: The Golden Army, alle Pixar-Filme, Life of Brian, Monty Phyton and the Holy Grail, Matrix, Letters from Iwo Jima, Gran Torino, District 9, Die Abenteuer des Baron Münchhausen, Babel, Donnie Darko, Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain, Delicatessen, Un long dimanche de fiançailles, Micmacs à Tire-Larigot, Titanic, The Dark Knight, Batman Begins, Prestige - Meister der Magie, Goodbye Lenin, Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland, Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind, King Kong, Sleepy Hollow, Charlie and the Chocolat Factory, Hot Fuzz, Atonement, Avatar, Invictus, The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnassus... 

Das sind noch längst nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde die Liste noch mal erweitern.


----------



## Nebelvater (27. Januar 2010)

Avatar 
Das Experiment 
Hot Fuzz
HDR, obwohl man dazu sagen muss, dass sie nur bei den ersten 10x anschauen gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (3. Februar 2010)

Mal so ne Liste meiner All-Time-Favorites:

1. Mrs. Brisby und das Geheimniss von NIMH
2. Feivel der Mauswanderer (komplette Reihe)
3. Saw (komplette Reihe)
4. Stuart Little 2
5. Sweeny Todd
6. Alvin & the Chimunks (Live-Action/CGI, komplette Reihe)
7. Hitch der Date Doctor
8. Batman (begins & the dark knight)
9. Stuart Little (1 & 3)
10. der Teufel trägt Prada

Danach verschwimmt die Liste etwas, viel Action-Kino dabei, div. Horror/Splatter-Filme, ne Menge Kinder-Filme (ganz speziell mit Nagetieren in der Hauptrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und auch die ein oder andere Schnulze (wobei die dann auch RICHTIG kitschig sein müssen alá 27 Dresses).


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

ich finde cool.. 
 1.Avatar aufbruch nach Pandora
 2.Fluch der Karibik alle teile
3.final Fantasy alle teile 
und noch viele mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Februar 2010)

Zweifellos gehören diese dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere folgen sobald ich mich erinnere


----------



## Fiqqsaw (16. Februar 2010)

Lasst die Nummerierungen aus dem Spiel, das sind meine:
Das Urteil, Nightwatch, Irreversible, Menschenfeind, Mein Bruder Kain, The Cell, Sieben, American Psycho, The Eye, Die Jury, Pan's Labyrinth, Brotherhood, Der Soldat James Ryan, The Fall (absolut großartig), Hypnos, Cypher, The Machinist, The Cube, Der Himmel über Berlin, Minority Report, Planet Terror, Death Proof: Todsicher, Zodiac, Schindler's Liste, Holocaust, Auschwitz, Carassa...


Viele gute / intelligente / kultige Filme, die mir grade einfach nicht einfallen.


----------



## Grakuhl (17. Februar 2010)

hm.. mal überlegen..

1. Shooter
2. Herr der Ringe
3. 96Hours
4. Black Hawk Down
5. S.W.A.T.
6. Hangover
7. Pate [alle Teile]
8. Underworld [alle Teile]
9. Simpsons - Der Film
10. Paranormal Activity

Das sind für mich so die besten Filme.


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (6. März 2010)

Es gibt den besten Film aller Zeiten und dann noch andere ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quite an experience to live in fear, isn't it? That's what it is to be a slave. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_saUN4j7Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crixus (7. März 2010)

Meiner ist irgendwie Darjeeling Limited mit Adrien Brody und Owen Wilson (3. fällt mir nimmer ein). Der Film handelt von einer Reise 3er Brüder, von denen einer die Reise durch Indien geplant hat, damit sich das Verhältnis zwischen den Gebrüdern verbessert...Sie erleben kleine Abenteuer...Ich würd einfach sagen,d er Film ist nur schön!


----------



## DasX2007 (7. März 2010)

Als Filmfreak wirklich nicht einfach sich da auf einen einzigen Lieblinsfilm festzulegen...

Daher liste ich einfach mal ein paar meiner Favoriten auf:

Cloverfield, The Dark Knight, Hangover, Die Truman Show, Cable Guy - Die Nervensäge, Das Vermächtnis des Geheimen Buches, Der Spongebob Schwammkopf Film, Die Jagd zum magischen Berg, Herr Der Ringe Alle, Harry Potter Alle, Star Wars Epidode 1-3, Traumschiff Surprise, Johnny English, Klick, Monsters vs. Aliens, Monster AG, Mr Bean macht Ferien, Ratatouille, Sieben Zwerge, Wall.E, Indiana Jones Filme, Rat Race, 2012, Der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand, Shrek, The day after Tomorrow, Independence Day, Mars Attacks

Da sind bestimmt etliche dabe ich ich jetzt vergessen habe...


----------



## Asayur (7. März 2010)

Hier mal meine:

1. Pans Labyrinth/ Final Fantasy Advent Children
2. Silent Hill
3. Dreamcatcher
4. HdR 1-3
5. Fluch der Karibik 1-3
6. 300/ Sin City
7. Blade 1
8. Underworld 1


so das wars mal Vorläufig, könnte noch ergänzt werden, da grade Alice im Wunderland im Kino ist und PoP erscheint^^


----------



## Lyua (10. März 2010)

Also zu meinen gehören 

1.Domino

2.Alice im Wunderland 

3.Fluch der Karibik 1-3

4.Das Kabinett des Doktor Parnassus 

5.Avatar

6.Oceans 13

7.Bad Boys 

8.Sherlock Holmes

9.Shinobi

10.Königreich des Himmels 

Das sind meine top 10 ^^


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

10. Smokin' Aces
09. Scarface
08. Beetlejuice
07. Watchmen
06. The Dark Knight
05. Dogma
04. 300
03. Pirates of the Caribbean : At Worlds End
02. Inglourious Basterds
01. L.A. Crash


----------



## Qenya (15. März 2010)

1. Clockwork Orange
2. Bladerunner
3. Edward mit den Scherenhänden
4. Pulp Fiction
5. The Shining
6. Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest


----------



## Arosk (15. März 2010)

Stargate (der Film, nicht die Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
HDR
Matrix


----------



## Jack the Sack (16. März 2010)

300
Rambo 4
Nackte Kanone
Verrückte Reise in einem Unglaublichen Flugzeug ^^


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Ich beschränke mich mal auf 5 Filme. Die Liste ist allerdings nicht fix, auch wenn ein, zwei Filme immer dabei sind. Sowohl die Reihenfolge als auch die Filme selber ändern sich des öfteren bei mir.

1. Leon, der Profi
	Jean Reno und Natalie Portman, einfach grandios. Spannend, witzig, traurig ach einfach alles. Mit Gary Oldman (wie der Kerl seine Tabletten schluckt, gruselig) auch einer der besten Bösewichter.

2. Lawrence von Arabien
    Ich wünschte ich hätte den Film im Kino sehen können. Die Landschaften und Bilder einfach episch und das alles ohne Computer. Peter O'Toole, Alec Guiness und Omar Sharif auch in Bestform.

3. Blade Runner
	Kultfilm. Super Athmosphäre,  geniale Story und sehr guter Cast. Harrison Ford und Rutger Hauer sind einfach top. Mit die beste Sterbeszene der Filmgeschichte.

4. Star Trek 2 - Der Zorn des Kahn
	Meiner Meinung nach der beste Star Trek Film. Ricardo Montalban als Kahn ist für mich unübertroffen. (Besser noch als Gary Oldman, siehe Platz 1)

5. Pakt der Wölfe
	Ein Historien/KungFu/Monster/Action/Drama-Film der auch noch mit all seinen vielen Stilelementen funktioniert. Immer wieder.

Das sind jetzt nur mal ein paar Filme die mir auf Anhieb einfallen, wobei Leon und Lawrence eigentlich immer mit dabei sind. Je nach Lust und Laune findet man in meiner Liste auch die Indiana Jones-Filme, die alten Star Wars Filme, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Event Horizon,  Herr der Ringe, Wall-E, Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, Heat, Master & Commander, Vidoq............ Argh, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit(h) meint noch: Ganz vergessen, Gods Army. Dabei hab ich's sogar in der Sig. Christopher Walken genial und Viggo Mortensen als bester Teufel ever. (Die Best-of       	Bösewichterliste wird langsam lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Herr der Ringe Trilogie-Forrest Gump-Fluch der Karibik 1-3-Avatar


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. März 2010)

1. Herr der Ringe 1 bis 3

2. Star Wars 1 bis 6

3. Fluch der Karibik1 bis 3 ( Teil 4 ist geplant für 2012 )

4. *Twilight - Biss zum Morgengrauen

5. **New Moon - Biss zur Mittagsstunde

6. ( **Eclipse - Biss zum Abendrot ) kinostart : 15.07.2010 < < nur vielleicht

7. Avatar 3D
*


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

Dann schreib ich mal alle auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Smokin' Aces
- Scarface
- Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
- Pirates of Caribbean : At Worlds End
- The Matrix : Reloaded
- Gesetz der Rache
- L.A. Crash
- Dogma
- Beetlejuice
- Inglourious Basterds
- Bad Boys
- Bad Boys 2
- Star Wars Episode III : Die Rache der Sith
- Avatar
- Watchmen
- X-Men : der Letzte Widerstand
- Pulp Fiction
- From Dusk Till Dawn
- Rocky 
- Rocky 2
- Rocky 3
- Rocky 4
- Rocky 5
- Rocky Balboa
- Blade
- Blade 2
- Blade : Trinity
- Armageddon
- Pearl Habor
- Das Streben nach Glück
- I am Legend
- Constantine
- Revenge of the Warrior
- Kung-Fu Hustle
- Romeo must Die
- Advent Children : Final Fantasy VII
- Transporter 3
- Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
- Kill Bill vol. 1
- The Dark Knight
- Ghostbusters
- Twilight - Bis(s) zum Morgengrauen
- der Herr der Ringe : die zwei Türme
- der Herr der Ringe : die Rückkehr des Königs
- From Hell
- So High
- Old Boy
- Sin City
- 300


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

"Thread aus Versenkung hol"

-The fast and the Furious
-2 Fast 2 Furious
-The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift
-The Fast and The Furious: Originalteile neus Modell (oder wies heisst >.<)
-Gone in sixty seconds (das Original sowie das Remake
-xXx
-xXx2
-Inception
-Fluch der Karbik 1-3
-Driver
-Gran Torino


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. August 2010)

1) Oh Brother where art thou

2) Das letzte Einhorn

3) Das Leben des Brain

4) Der kleine Horrorladen (1986)

5) Blues Brothers

6) Rocky Horror Picture Show

7) Straßen in Flammen

8) 300

9) Conan (1982)

10) Harold & Maude


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

gesetz der rache
300
dogma
tenacious D - in the pick of destiny
superbad


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gesetz der rache
> 300
> dogma
> tenacious D - in the pick of destiny
> superbad



Stimmt Tenacious D hab ich vergessen und Transformers 1 und 2 -> Fette Autos und die heisseste aller Frauen, was will man mehr


----------



## Alice Wonderland (30. August 2010)

1. Abbitte, ich heul mir jedesmal die Augen aus. (Das Buch dazu ist auch sehr zu empfehlen)
2. Fight Club
3. Dogma
4. Becoming Jane 
5. Shakespeare in love (eigentlich total kitschig aber ich steh einfach drauf)
7. Kill Bill


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2010)

Fight Club
Harold + Maude
Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Iron Man 2
11:14
Transporter 3
Lucky Number Slevin
In China essen sie Hunde
Adams Äpfel
Shaun of the Dead
Hot Fuzz
Sweeney Todd
Brügge sehen...und sterben
Smokin Aces
Crank 1 + 2
Inception
Lord of War
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Dogma

Schaut alle und ihr denkt so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Teil einfach lustige Filme + Parodien, zum anderen wirklich anspruchsvolle Filme.

Zitate prägen meine Konversation.


----------



## Luminesce (3. Januar 2011)

- Herr der Ringe 1-3 (ich kann alle Teile nachsprechen)
- Das Schweigen der Lämmer
- Léon der Profi
- Vertical Limmit
- Lara Croft Tomb Raider 1 + 2

- Forrest Gump

hab noch einen Liebesfilm den ich richtig mag, nur kommt mir der Name nicht in den Sinn..


----------



## XLarge TeaM (3. Januar 2011)

*Der blutige Pfad Gottes und Postal
*


----------



## Dabears (6. Januar 2011)

2012
7 Leben
8 Blickwinkel
96 Hours (Taken)
A. I.
American Gangster
A Nightmare on Elm Street 7
Auftrag Rache
Avatar 3D
Butterfly Effect
Centurio
City of God
Cleaner
Das A-Team
Das Gesetz der Rache
Das perfekte Verbrechen
Das Streben nach Glück
Daybreakers
Death Race
Déjà-vu
Der Pate
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin
Button
Fight Club
Fighting
Gamer
Gran Torino
Hancock
Hot Fuzz
I am Legend
Independence Day
Inception
Iron Man
Knowing
Kurzer Prozess
Predator
Prestige
Push
Rare Exports (YouTube)
Redbelt
Simpsons, the Movie
Slumdog Millionair
Space Jam
Spiderman
Star Trek
Stomp the Yard
The Hangover
The Illusionist
The Sixth Sense
The Warriors Way
The Wolfman
Transformers
Van Helsing
Wanted
X-Men
Zombieland
Zurück in die Zukunft

um mal ein paar aufzulisten :>


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hiho, was sind eure besten Filme aller Zeiten ? Ihr müsst mindestens 5 nennen, können aber auch gerne mehr sein.
> Je niedriger die Zahl desto besser der Film.






Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> 4. *Twilight - Biss zum Morgengrauen
> 5. **New Moon - Biss zur Mittagsstunde
> 6. ( **Eclipse - Biss zum Abendrot ) kinostart : 15.07.2010 < < nur vielleicht*



Sorry, aber als ehemaliger "Vampire the Masquerade" Spielleiter (Life und P&P), 
sowie allgemein als "Vampir-Experte^^", finde ich diese Filme eine "grauenhafte Beleidigung".

Die einzigen "Annehmbaren" Vampir-Filme sind: Interview with a Vampire, Queen of the Damned, und "im Ansatz vielleicht noch" Underwolrd 1 und John Carpenters Vampire, der Rest ist Schund! 

...nunja... wie dem auch sei:

5. *Avatar* (hoffe der 2. und 3. Teil "ruiniert die Reihe nicht, die Erwartungen nach dem ersten sind sehr groß, weil der sehr Genial gelungen ist).
4. *From Dusk till Dawn, Reservoir Dogs, Pulb Fiction, Kill Bill, etc.*, (eigentlich so ziemlich alles woran "Quentin Tarantino" beteiligt war, ist ein warer Genuss, und die Dialoge sind unvergleichlich Genial).
3. *Matrix* 1 und 2 (3 War ein totales Desaster).
2. *Star Wars *(Die alten "4-6" waren besser, aber auch der "dritte" vermag zu gefallen. 
1. *The Crow* (Mit dem Film bin ich aufgewachsen, hab den bestimmt 50x gesehen, und kann ihn wenn ich wollte komplett Synchron Sprechen).


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

wie avatar is ne trilogie? eh nich oder? biiitte nicht! nich noch mehr schlümpfe filme! 

5. Zombieland

4. Ritter der Kokusnuss

3. Star Wars (die alten)

2. Clockwork Orange

1. 2001: Space Odysee

Hm irgendwie ne komische Mischumg ich merk' selbst ^^


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

Hast du das nicht mitbekommen? 
Noch bevor der erste Teil überhaupt ins Kino kam, wurde er in einem Interview 
als Trilogie angekündigt.. (wie sonst erklärst du dir auch das abgehackte Ende ).

Aber wie kommst du auf "Schlüpfe"? 
Bis auf die Hautfarbe sind da doch keine Gemeinsamkeiten!

Außerdem steh ich irgendwie auf die Dinger 
(Die könnten mich dann "dabei" noch mit dem Schwanz auspeitschen).


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

nee hab ich nich mitbekommen. musste den 2x gucken und hab daher irgendwann abgeschaltet. ann das ende kann ich mich kaum erinnern und will ich auch gar nich weil ich den ganzen film einfach nur total dämlich fand...

die winnetou story mit den bösen amis (menschen) die die braven naturverbundenen indianer (aliens) überfallen und der weiße cowboy der sich verknallt und am ende alle rettet. eine story die man auch in 90min, als in 2 1/2 stunden hätte packen können, zumal das ende schon nach 20 min abzusehen war. der ganze 3D kram tröstet da nur die effektgeilen...

so könnte camerons erfolgsrezept ausgesehen haben...

Backen mit James Cameron -
- Zunächst einmal die Grundidee von
„ Pocahontas“ als Basis nehmen,
- danach die Aragon-Lovestory aus „Lord Of The
Rings“ klauen,
- ein bisschen greenpeace´sches
Gutmenschentum zufügen und „Braveheart“-
Pathos beimischen.
- Danach 15 Jahre vor sich hin gammeln – pardon
– gären lassen, bis alles eine leicht unnatürliche
Blaufärbung angenommen hat und zu
schimmern beginnt.
- Hiernach leicht mit „Ewok“-Ästhetik und
„Transformers“-Bombast bestäuben. Fertig!

lächerlich


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2011)

- Cast Away
- Das Boot
- Once upon a time in the West (Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod)
- Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3
- Der Flug des Phönix (Originalversion) 
- Die Nackte Kanone 1-3 1/3 (Leslie Nielsen war einfach nur genial <3)
- 21
- Inception
- The Man From Earth
- 96 Hours
- Fight Club
- Gran Torino
- X-Men (alle Teile + Origins)

Mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Sorry, aber als ehemaliger "Vampire the Masquerade" Spielleiter (Life und P&P),
> sowie allgemein als "Vampir-Experte^^", finde ich diese Filme eine "grauenhafte Beleidigung".
> 
> Die einzigen "Annehmbaren" Vampir-Filme sind: Interview with a Vampire, Queen of the Damned, und "im Ansatz vielleicht noch" Underwolrd 1 und John Carpenters Vampire, der Rest ist Schund!



Sry, aber sich als Experte für ein Fabelwesen zu bezeichnen und andere Interpretationen als Schund zu bezeichnen ist sinnlos. Da kannst du auch behaupten, dass Papa Schlumpf der einzige echte Schlumpf ist, weil er eine rote Mütze trägt.

aber BTT:

5. Die alte Star Wars Trilogie
4. Scary Movie 1-3
3. Watchmen 
2. V wie Vendetta 
1. Die gesamte "The Fast and the Furious"-Reihe


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine Top 7 


Donnie Brasco
Der Pate-Die Trilogie 
Das letzte Einhorn
Four Rooms 
Scarface
Goodfellas - Drei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia
Herr der Ringe - Die Trilogie


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube ego1899 war der einzige bei dessen Liste ich nicht gedacht habe "Oh snap, gut das hier nach Lieblingsfilmen und nicht etwa nach guten Filmen gefragt wird".

Ich nenn einfach mal 5 Filme wo ich denke das die meisten sie hier nicht kennen, das aber sollten um ihren schlechten Filmgeschmack zu überdenken :>
- Citizen Kane
- Planet Terror
- Harry Brown
- Lucky # Slevin
- Four Brothers

Das sind keineswegs unbekannte Filme, sind einfach Filme aus meiner Top ~30 die man mal gesehen haben sollte.


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Sry, aber sich als Experte für ein Fabelwesen zu bezeichnen und andere Interpretationen als Schund zu bezeichnen ist sinnlos. Da kannst du auch behaupten, dass Papa Schlumpf der einzige echte Schlumpf ist, weil er eine rote Mütze trägt.



Weil die Vampire aus Twilight auch so viel mit Vampiren gemeinsam haben.
Von denn lächerlichen Hunden die sich für Garou halten, will ich garnicht erst anfangen. 

Alleine das sie im Tageslicht glänzen, treibt mir noch immer Tränen vor Lachen in die Augen.

So ne High-School-Vampir-Romanze kann ich auch über Nacht schreiben, wenn ich vorher ordentlich Absinth getrunken hab.

Ich könnte noch auf der Staffel von Harry Potter rumreiten, (das war der Auslöser warum ich beschlossen hab, mich gegen meine Faulheit doch als Schriftsteller zu versuchen, die Anforderungen sind Heutzutage seeehr Niedrig ).

Ich hab schon 60 Seitigee Shadowrun Abenteuer für Gruppen und Kons geschrieben, die mehr Tiefe hatten.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ego1899 war der einzige bei dessen Liste ich nicht gedacht habe "Oh snap, gut das hier nach Lieblingsfilmen und nicht etwa nach guten Filmen gefragt wird".


Nun in der Regel sind das auch die Lieblingsfilme der Personen. 
Ich kann zwar sagen das ich noch viel mehr Filme hab ich super leidenschaftlich immer wieder gerne gucke, aber das sind wie gesagt meine Top 7.
Also nicht immer gleich alles schwarz sehen


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

ja genau deathstyle die fragestellung is der knackpunkt...
wollte auch erst in die tasten hauen aber hier gehts ja um den persönlichen geschmack...

und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich darüber gar nich mit jemandem diskutieren der die fast and the furious oder scary movie filme auflistet 

ps: statt zombieland wollt ich eigentlich tron nehmen hab mich aber verbastelt...


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich darüber gar nich mit jemandem diskutieren der die fast and the furious oder scary movie filme auflistet



Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht. Ich bin der einzige, der diese Filme aufgezählt hat, und ich habe in keinster Weise versucht, mit dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

ach so war das doch gar nich gemeint... ^^

meinte eher das wäre wie als wenn sich n trekie mit nem star wars fan unterhalten würde was denn besser is (star wars natürlich  )

egal wir sind OT


----------



## Zzapaah (11. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine Lieblinge

-Transformers
-Transformers Revenge of the fallen
-Zombieland
-2012
Scott Pilgrim vs. the world
-Hot Fuzz
-Shawn of the dead
-Inception

Und diverse tarantino Filme.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach so war das doch gar nich gemeint... ^^
> 
> meinte eher das wäre wie als wenn sich n trekie mit nem star wars fan unterhalten würde was denn besser is (star wars natürlich  )



Jup, es gibt nur ne Handvoll Star Trek DS9 Folgen, die so episch sind, wie Star Wars.
Wenn man den großen Dominion-Krieg als neues "Mindestmaß" für ne Star Trek Staffel nehmen würde, könnten sie mit Star Wars sogar gleichziehen.
Aber auf 3-4 gute Episoden, kommen immer 10-12 richtig üble, dass zieht die gesammtwertung für Star Trek ziemlich runter.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Nenn Han Solo nie wieder Schwuchtel!!!


Du erinnerst mich grad an die trekkie, ähm pardon trekker nerds aus fanboys xD


----------



## Talagath (13. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Weil die Vampire aus Twilight auch so viel mit Vampiren gemeinsam haben.
> Von denn lächerlichen Hunden die sich für Garou halten, will ich garnicht erst anfangen.
> 
> Alleine das sie im Tageslicht glänzen, treibt mir noch immer Tränen vor Lachen in die Augen.
> ...



Tut mir Leid, dass ich das so direkt sagen muss, aber findest du dich nicht selbst ein wenig lächerlich? 

Selten einen Post gelesen der so vor lächerlicher Profilierung getrieft hat. Aber um mal die Kleingeistigkeit deinerseits zu kopieren: Was kann man anderes von einem P&P Rollenspieler- Nerd erwarten . Ein anonymes Forum ist da natürlich der einfachste Weg ein wenig die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe abzubauen. 

Und ich bin weder Twilight, noch Harry Potter Fan. Ich mag einfach keine Menschen die sich über so etwas profilieren müssen.


----------



## iShock (7. Februar 2011)

also meine absoluten lieblingsfilme sind hauptsächlich von Monty Python 

Life of Brian
Meaning of Life
The holy grail

(sind einfach genial find ich =) )


abseits von diesen drei Filmen finde ich "Müllers Büro" auch sehr empfehlenswert =).


Hab noch so viele auf der To-Do List 

Komme aber nie dazu


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Februar 2011)

-Watchmen
-Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World
-Adams Äpfel (+ ne Menge anderer dänischer Filme)
-Old Boy
-Black Swan
-Dr. Strangelove or: How I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb
-Shaun of the Dead + Hot Fuzz

EDIT:


Kuya schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die einzigen "Annehmbaren" Vampir-Filme sind: Interview with a Vampire, Queen of the Damned, und "im Ansatz vielleicht noch" Underwolrd 1 und John Carpenters Vampire, der Rest ist Schund!
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Februar 2011)

Gone in sixty seconds (2000 mit N. Cage)
The Fast and the Furious (Teil 1 only)
The Dukes of Hazzard
Tron Legacy
Inception
Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
Cars (Disneys)
Gnadenlos Schön
Vanishing Point San Francisco (the soul challenger)


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

Hm, meine Lieblingsfilme. Die Liste wird lang, glaub ich 


*Dramen:*
- Beim Leben meiner Schwester
- Tage oder Stunden
- Der Junge im gestreiften Pyjama
- Blind Side
- Lost and Delirious
- Forest Gump

*Komödien:*
- Willkommen bei den Sch'tis
- 50 erste Dates
- Das Leben des Brian
- But I'm a Cheerleader
*
Zeichentrick und Animiertes*
- Mulan
- Der König der Löwen
- Hercules
- Tarzan
- Bärenbrüder 
- Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht
*
Anderes:*
- Fluch der Karibik
- Der Herr der Ringe
- Resident Evil 1-3 (weil der vierte nicht sooooo pralle war)
- Silent Hill (Look at me - I'm burning!)



Und das sind jetzt nur die, die mir sofort einfallen. Wenn ich länger drüber nachdenke, kommt mit Sicherheit mehr bei rum ^^


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *Dramen:*
> - Beim Leben meiner Schwester



Cameron Diaz ist eine gute Schauspielerin, aber als Mutter überzeugt sie mich gar nicht.



schneemaus schrieb:


> *Zeichentrick und Animiertes*
> - Mulan
> - Der König der Löwen
> - Hercules
> ...



Ja diese Disney Filme sind toll, vor allem Mulan (von dem ja auch deine Signatur stammt ^^).
Allerdings finde ich diese Version von "Tarzan" viel unterhaltsamer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9yqn8gVnII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich männlich bin, meine Freundin hat mich am letzten Wochenende in den neuen Til Schweiger Film "Kokowääh" gezerrt. 	
Ich dachte schon ich müsste 126 Minuten Horror über mich ergehen lassen aber schon nach den ersten paar Minuten fand ich den Film sehr ansprechend.
126min klingen lang doch die sind wirklich gut gefüllt, die Story zieht sich bis zur letzten Minute überzeugend durch.

Definitiv ein Film den ich mir auf BlueRay holen werde, allein die Tochter von Til Schweiger welche die eigentliche Hauptrolle im Film spielt.
Richtig knuffig die kleine. 

Gelungener Mix aus Witzen die wirklich das Kino zum Brüllen gebracht haben und Emotionalen Szenen.

Kann mit gutem Gewissen 10/10 Punkten geben.
Ein Film für die ganze Familie. (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (21. Februar 2011)

*Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*

Sean Connery als Indy's Vater zu besetzen war schlicht ein Geniestreich ! 
Außerdem ist Harrison Ford ein toller Schauspieler !



Und oft unterschätzt: *The Demolition Man*

Super Oldschool-Aktion und nicht so ein voll computeranimierter Scheiß wie heute.
Dazu ein richtig guter Bösewicht in Person von Wesley Snipes und Sylvester Stallone als Cop.
Allein Wesley Snipes ist in diesem Film einfach großartig !
Die Kämpfe zwichen den beiden sind auch einfach toll !
Dazu die komischen Wortwechsel zwischen der Frau der Zukunft, Sandra Bullock, und dem »Neandertaler« Stallone. 
Und die Kulisse ist einfach perfekt 


Es gibt zahlreiche irrwitzige Zitate, wie z.B.:
"Wir sind Polizeibeamte. Für Gewalttätigkeiten wurden wir nicht ausgebildet."
Das ist die Automatenszene...
"Sie bekommen eine Geldstrafe von einem Credit wegen Verstoßes gegen das verbale Moralitätsstatut."



Die drei Muscheln


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Februar 2011)

lieblingsfilme....

viel zu viele. ein paar von meinen favoriten stehen auf meiner my buffed seite. aber allen vorran. the boondock saints I + II


----------



## Thoor (26. Februar 2011)

American History X
Fast and Furious Reihe
Requiem for a dream
Gran Torino


----------



## Camuro (8. März 2011)

Crows Zero (japanisch)
Crows Zero 2 (japanisch)
Gantz (japanisch)
Fly High (koreanisch)
The King and the Clows (koreanisch)
Art of Fighting (koreanisch)
Antique Bakery (koreanisch)
Fluch der Karibik Reihe
Resident Evil Reihe
IP Man 1 & 2 (chinesisch)
Silk (chinesisch)


----------



## Berserkius (15. März 2011)

Stand by me




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine teuflischen Nachbarn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Band of Brothers




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tango und Cash




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Rain




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blood Sport




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



American Fighter 1-2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karate Tiger 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dark Angel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Half Baked




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Friday/Next Friday usw..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hip Hop Hood




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Liste würde noch weiter gehen, aber das wars erstmal *hehe*


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

Band of Brothers


----------



## llcool13 (11. April 2011)

Band of Brothers
Zombieland
Shaun of the dead
Kickass
Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt
Half Baked
Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Der längste Tag
Stoßtrupp Gold
Die purpurnen Flüsse 1 und 2

...

Auch es sind einfach zu viele . Belassen wir es bei den geschriebenen.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

Adams Äpfel
Lucky # slevin
theBoondock Saints
Königreich der Himmel
Hangover


----------



## The Mister L (11. April 2011)

Der beste Film: Fight Club (sehr tiefgründig und auch ohne tiefere Betrachtung ein guter Film)

danach folgen:
-Ink (ein Indipendentfilm von DoubleEdgeFilms,welches auch den besten Kurzfilm (Spin) gemacht hat)
-Mann beißt Hund (Das Alltagsleben eines Massenmörders, kontrovers dennoch sehr nett)
-Pulp Fiction (ein Klassiker)
-Machete (das einzige Splatter-movie das mir sehr gut gefallen hat, da sich der Film selbst nicht ernst nimmt)


So ich bin der Meinung, wer diese Filme gesehen und verstanden hat (vor allem die oberen 4  ) bekommt eine andere Sicht auf die Qualität von Filmen.


Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## Silenzz (7. Mai 2011)

Grade Buried - Lebendig begraben gesehn, der Film ist schockierend, mich hat er echt gepackt und die 90 Minuten durchgehend an den Stuhl gefesselt. Ich empfehle jedem den Film zu gucken, er ist es echt wert, mitunter die besten 1,5 Stunden meines Lebens, selten habe ich bei einem Film so extrem mitgefiebert, Reynolds schauspielerische Leistung ist wirklich grandios und tut sein übriges den Zuschauer in den Bann des Filmes zu ziehn.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grade aus dem Kino zurück und der zweite Teil kann locker mit dem ersten mithalten.
Ein gut gelungener "PART II"

Ich bin begeistert, habe sonst noch nie in einem Film gesehen dass der ganze Kinosaal bei nicht grade wenig Szenen klatscht.
Und ich habe mich wieder köstlich amüsiert.



Der Hangover 2 ist aufjeden Fall den Gang ins Kino wert.

P.S Es gibt wieder am Ende des Films Fotos von deren Nacht!


----------



## Niklasx (3. Juni 2011)

1. Herr der Ringe Trilogie
2. viele James Bond
3.Xmen
4.Bourne-Reihe
5.Lucky No. Slevin
6.Oceans Reihe


----------



## Butcher's Hook (4. Juni 2011)

- Inglourious Basterds
- District 9
- Sin City
- Reservoir Dogs
- Oldboy
- Kill Bill vol. 1 u. 2
- Pulp Fiction
- The Dark Knight
- Watchmen - Die Wächter
- Sucker Punch
- Berlin Calling


----------



## Kino-Fan (16. Juni 2011)

- District 9
- Pulp Fiction
- Sin City
- Lucky No. Slevin
- Oceans Reihe


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> -Mann beißt Hund (Das Alltagsleben eines Massenmörders, kontrovers dennoch sehr nett)
> Mit freundlichen Größen: L



Hier kennt noch jemand "Mann beißt Hund" ?? --> "Taube, Vogel im grauen Gewand - in der Städte Hölle..."


----------



## NviDses (1. August 2011)

Sind nur ein paar wenige:

- 300
- Herr der Ringe
- Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
- Spider-Man (eingefleischter Marvel-Fan!) ->
- X-Men
- Iron Man
- I Am Legend
- Staatsfeind Nr. 1
- Gangs of New York
- Blood Diamond
- Sherlock Holmes


----------



## SPhillips (3. August 2011)

-BALLERMANN 6
-jumper
-transformers
-hangover 1+2


----------



## NoHeroIn (9. August 2011)

Fight Club
Harold und Maude
Snatch
Lucky # Slevin
Dark Knight
Brügge sehen... und sterben?
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Resident Evil
Adamps Äpfel
Die Kunst des negativen Denkens
Knockin' on heavens door
Crank
Barfuss
Inception
Der Machinist
Memento


----------



## Doofkatze (10. August 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Fight Club
> Harold und Maude
> Snatch
> Lucky # Slevin
> ...



Bis auf Memento alle total rein zufällig gesehen 

Aber was ist mit dänischen Delikatessen, Harry 7.2 oder Sweeney Todd?


----------



## Makalvian (13. August 2011)

- Silent Hill
- Slither
- Severance 
- Green Zone
- The International
- Shoot em Up
- Cypher
- The Last Horror Movie
- Meatball Machine 
- Haus der 1000 Leichen
- The Devils Rejects
- Mutants
- Eden Log
- Corpse Bride
- Nightmare before Christmas
- Alien alle
- Der Schakal
- Payback Zahltag
- High Tension
- Pandorum
- Existenz
- Evil Inside
- Requiem for a Dream
- V wie Vendetta
- Daybreakers
- Cradle of Fear


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. August 2011)

lieblingsfilme... viel zu viele.

aber an oberster stelle... auch noch bis platz drei. der blutige pfad gottes, 1 und 2 (Boondock Saints)

kein plan ob ich schon einmal hier reingeschrieben hatte, keine lust zu schauen... soltte es so sein, sorry.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Seit letztem Wochenende Edward mit den Scherenhänden. Ein wundervoller Film mit einem überragenden Johnny Depp.


----------



## Æxodus (18. August 2011)

Jo wie bei den meisten hier, sind das einfach viel zu viele: Welche mir jetzt so spontan einfallen sind: Predator, Terminator 1 u. 2 (generell ActionArnie),96 Stunden, alle 3 Teile Zurück in die Zukunft, Enemy Mine - geliebter Feind, Karate Tiger 1, Eine Frage der Ehre, Inception uvm. Mfg            P.s. Die ganzen Filme die ich aufgezählt habe, habe ich im Beitrag untereinander aufgezählt, jedoch Postet er diese dann nebeneinander. Weiss da evtl. wer Bescheid, wieso weshalb warum?


----------



## Simi1994 (21. September 2011)

*Platz 0. (absolut über jeden Zweifel erhaben):* Herr der Ringe Triologie -- Die nenn ich meistens gar nicht mehr, einfach darum weil es (für mich  ) selbstverständlich ist, dass die Platz 1 besetzen.

*Platz 1: *Pulp Fiction

*Platz 2: *Watchmen

*Platz 3: *Kill Bill I & II

*Platz 4: *Paranormal Activity

*Platz 5: *The Big Lebowski


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2011)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Jo wie bei den meisten hier, sind das einfach viel zu viele: Welche mir jetzt so spontan einfallen sind: Predator, Terminator 1 u. 2 (generell ActionArnie),96 Stunden, alle 3 Teile Zurück in die Zukunft, Enemy Mine - geliebter Feind, Karate Tiger 1, Eine Frage der Ehre, Inception uvm. Mfg            P.s. Die ganzen Filme die ich aufgezählt habe, habe ich im Beitrag untereinander aufgezählt, jedoch Postet er diese dann nebeneinander. Weiss da evtl. wer Bescheid, wieso weshalb warum?




```
[list]
[*][/list]
```

So ist der BB code dafür  dann hast du eine Auflistung 
Für jeden Film machst du ein [*]davor


----------



## Tschubai (23. Oktober 2011)

T*op 5 ist echt schwer - hab quasi dutzende, die auf eins sein könnten 
Aber zu meinen Top-Filmen gehören auf jedenfall folgende:

Herr der Ringe
Star Wars
Matrix
Indiana Jones
Jurassic Parc
Aliens
Last Boy Scout
Men in Black**
The Ring
Heat
Fenster zum Hof
Tanz der Vampire
Star Ship Troopers
Die Reise ins Ich
Der Soldat James Ryan
Cheech & Chong "Viel Rauch" Filme
Das 5.Element
Das Boot(die Serie! Nicht der S.cheiss Dir.Cut!)
Der 13.Krieger
Das Leben des Brian
ID4
Predator
Predator Vs Aliens
Fluch der Karibik
Blade
Shrek
Sleepy Hollow
Tage des Donners
Star Trek
Bad Boys
Oceans Eleven

DIE GOONIES

Und noch ca. 100te weitere Filme, die ich sehr mag.....

P.S.: Möchte gerade meine komplette Original DVD-Sammlung verkaufen - viele seltene Perlen dabei, auch alle meine Lieblingsfilme u.a.(201 Filme in der Liste!) - kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diese gut verkaufen kann? Bitte kein Ebay, möchte an einen echten Filmfan verkaufen und nicht an irgendeinen S.cheisshändler!




*


----------



## win3ermute (24. Oktober 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> P.S.: Möchte gerade meine komplette Original DVD-Sammlung verkaufen - viele seltene Perlen dabei, auch alle meine Lieblingsfilme u.a.(201 Filme in der Liste!) - kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diese gut verkaufen kann? Bitte kein Ebay, möchte an einen echten Filmfan verkaufen und nicht an irgendeinen S.cheisshändler!



Für DVDs gibt es abseits von echten Sammlerstücken (also wirklich rare DVDs; nicht irgendwelche 08/15-Steelbooks oder SEs) kaum mehr einen Markt. Deutsche DVDs haben für Sammler trotz etwas höherer Auflösung zu NTSC-DVDs dazu den Nachteil, PAL-beschleunigt zu sein bzw. oftmals ihren ausländischen Pendanten in der Ausstattung hinterherzuhinken. Das Zeug ist halt bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen Massenramschware ohne besonderen Wert.
Abseits von eBay müßtest Du schon einen Käufer aus dem eigenen Umfeld finden. Auch bei filmundo bekommst Du "Alltagskram" nur für wenig Geld oder überhaupt nicht los, wenn's nicht gerade seltene "Criterion", "Anolis" oder "Anchor Bay Tins" sind - und auch für die gibt es seit Einführung der BluRay nicht mehr wirklich viel und es muß sich erst mal ein Interessent finden.


----------



## Tschubai (24. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Für DVDs gibt es abseits von echten Sammlerstücken (also wirklich rare DVDs; nicht irgendwelche 08/15-Steelbooks oder SEs) kaum mehr einen Markt. Deutsche DVDs haben für Sammler trotz etwas höherer Auflösung zu NTSC-DVDs dazu den Nachteil, PAL-beschleunigt zu sein bzw. oftmals ihren ausländischen Pendanten in der Ausstattung hinterherzuhinken. Das Zeug ist halt bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen Massenramschware ohne besonderen Wert.
> Abseits von eBay müßtest Du schon einen Käufer aus dem eigenen Umfeld finden. Auch bei filmundo bekommst Du "Alltagskram" nur für wenig Geld oder überhaupt nicht los, wenn's nicht gerade seltene "Criterion", "Anolis" oder "Anchor Bay Tins" sind - und auch für die gibt es seit Einführung der BluRay nicht mehr wirklich viel und es muß sich erst mal ein Interessent finden.



was heisst denn für dich "es gibt nicht mehr viel" in Zahlen? Denn ich habe letzte Tage mal eine ähnliche Auktion beobachtet, bei der nur 20 Dvd´s vertickert wurden und die ging für 102€ weg, obwohl es nur Standard Ware gewesen ist...


----------



## win3ermute (24. Oktober 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> was heisst denn für dich "es gibt nicht mehr viel" in Zahlen? Denn ich habe letzte Tage mal eine ähnliche Auktion beobachtet, bei der nur 20 Dvd´s vertickert wurden und die ging für 102€ weg, obwohl es nur Standard Ware gewesen ist...



Dann hat derjenige entweder sehr viel Glück gehabt oder es war doch etwas seltenes im Paket drin. Bei den meisten Sammlungen dieser Art kommen kaum mehr als 2 Euro pro DVD zusammen, wobei da Boxen nur als eine DVD zählen.


----------



## cefear (29. November 2011)

Pffff....schwer, aber die gehören wohl dazu:
Fight Club
Das Leben des Brian
Reservoir Dogs
Kill Bill
Pulp Fiction
Into the Wild
High fidelity
Gentlemen Broncos
Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt
Immer nie am Meer


----------



## Nasty11 (5. Dezember 2011)

Is echt nicht so leicht gibt ne Menge geiler Filme, aber die gehören bei mir auf jeden Fall dazu:

Lord of the Rings
Star Wars IV-VI
Back to the Future
Kill Bill
The Punisher
John Rambo
Interview with the Vampire
TRON & TRON Legacy

Mir würden noch soo viel mehr einfallen, aber ich versuchs hier einfach in Grenzen zu halten 

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## NoHeroIn (9. Mai 2012)

Ich wurde von jemandem nach einer KOMPLETTEN Liste meiner Lieblingsfilme gefragt. Armer Irrer. Aber wenn man schonmal dabei ist... 

• Fight Club
• Harold und Maude
• Snatch – Schweine und Diamanten
• Lucky # Slevin
• Dark Knight
• Brügge sehen... und sterben?
• Der blutige Pfad Gottes
• Resident Evil
• Adamps Äpfel
• Die Kunst des negativen Denkens
• Knockin' on heavens door
• Crank 1 und 2
• Barfuss
• Inception
• Der Machinist
• Memento
• Sherlock Holmes
• Sherlock Holmes 2 – Spiel im Schatten
• Bube, Dame, König, Gras
• Requiem for a dream
• Identität
• Dänische Delikatessen
• Sweeny Todd
• Big Fish
• Edward mit den Scherenhänden
• Corpse Bride
• American Beauty
• Sieben
• 11:14
• Cube
• Event Horizon
• Shoot 'em Up
• So finster die Nacht
• Watchmen – Die Wächter
• Fear and loathing in Las Vegas
• Drive Angry
• Italian Job
• Forrest Gump
• Verblendung
• Falling Down
• Four Lions
• In Time


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2012)

Hast du the Avengers vergessen? :> und was ist mit Männer die auf Ziegen starren? In China essen sie Hunde? Fluch der Karibik? Herr der Ringe? Harry Potter?


----------



## NoHeroIn (10. Mai 2012)

In China essen sie Hunde und Männer die auf Ziegen starren habe ich tatsächlich vergessen. Mist. Bisher hatte die Liste genau 42 Punkte.

Die anderen vier sind zwar durchaus (sehr) gut aber ich zähle sie nicht zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen... Würde ich alle sher guten Filme aufzählen, wäre die Liste noch erheblich länger...


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2012)

The Avengers fand ich so gut, das ich die ganze Zeit am überlegen bin, nochmal reinzugehen ... leider sind die derzeitigen Wochenenden ja verplant^^

Nun musst du 2 wieder löschen :>

Watchmen beispielsweise fand ich zwar gut, aber auch eben nicht sooo gut, als das er zu meinen Lieblingen gehören müsste. Genauso The Machinist. Ein Must-See, aber dennoch ...Irgendwie fehlt mir bei den beiden speziell so der letzte ... Punkt.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (11. Mai 2012)

1, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 
2, Blow
3, Leben vom Brian
4, Ritter der Kokosnuss
5, Jonah Hex
6, Blade 1 und 2
7, Muttertag
8, Hot Shots 1 und 2
9, Zombieland
10, How High


----------



## Foxwood (11. Mai 2012)

Der Pate
Snatch
Avatar
Herr der Ringe


----------



## Teysha (8. Juni 2012)

Der Pate und Zwielicht sind meine Lieblingstrilogie bzw -film. Der Pate, weil.. Der Pate  Muss man gesehen haben. Zwielicht wegen dem genialen Schauspiel von Edward Norton und Richard Gere. Besonders Norton legt da einen absolut genialen Auftritt hin und war auch sein Durchbruch.

Weitere Filme wären 300, Mystic River, Herr der Ringe und The Avenger/Iron Man, weil die Filme mich wirklich sehr positiv überrascht haben, als ich sie gesehen habe. Besonders die Szene in Avenger, als Hulk Loki verprügelt... Ich hab so Tränen gelacht, Herrlich!


----------



## Phemeus (1. Juli 2012)

Der Gerfangene von Alcatraz
Der Hofnarr
Löwen aus zweiter Hand

Das Gesetz der Rache
72 Stunden

Iron Man 
Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs


----------



## Jueliette (8. Juli 2012)

Alien
Aliens
Blade Runner
Akira
Fight Club
Taxi Driver
Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

"A serbian Film"


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Drive
Inception


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

dafür is imdb gut 

http://www.imdb.com/list/AI5QpyMT664/?start=1&view=detail&sort=your_ratings:desc&defaults=1&lists=AI5QpyMT664&scb=0.647900833748281
hoffe der link funktioniert

edit: tut er nicht richtig... sieht meine ratings nicht


----------



## Fremder123 (3. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm seit über 15 Jahren. Sämtliche Schauspieler waren nie wieder so gut wie hier!


----------



## FearMue (16. September 2012)

für mich ist und bleibt der beste film spaceballs geh da jedes mal aufs neue kaputt dran^^


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Meine liste:

HORRO

Scream

Halloween

Prome Night


KOMÖDIE

Scray Movie

der Kaufhauscop


ACTION

Die etwas andern Cops

Welcome to the jungle


SYFY

Aliens

Prdator 

Prey

Zombie vs Aliens

Hunter vs Aliens( einfach besser als AVP...)

100 Treas(das mit den Clwon)

Zombie Strippers



COMICVERFILMUNG

Spider-Man 1979 und der Amazing Spider-Man

Batman und Batmas Rückher

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 1 und 2


----------



## Æxodus (16. Juli 2013)

zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen gehören:

Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3

Stirb Langsam 1-5 (1-3 etwas mehr)

Enemy Mine - geliebter Feind

Terminator 1-2

Predator 1

True Lies

Phantom Kommando

Running Man

eigentlich alle Filme mit ActionArnie

Switch - Die Frau im Manne

Kick Ass

Transformers 1

Beverly Hills Cop 1-3 (Mein Name ist Johnny...Johnny Wishbone und ich bin Hellseher von der Insel St. Croix  Ich lach immernoch)

Auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Kind

Pulp Fiction

BloodSport mit van Damme

Karate Tiger 1 - No retreat No surrender

Drunken Muster - sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher

Die Schlange im Schatten des Adlers

Eine Frage der Ehre - A few good Man

Jerry Maguire - Spiel des Lebens

Karate Kid 1-3

Speed

Matrix 1

The Time Machine

Star Trek - Der erste Kontakt

ach Gott und viele viele mehr die mir jetzt nicht einfallen 



Mfg


----------



## Rifter (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich nur 3 Filme auf eine Insel mitnehmen dürfte wären das mit Sicherheit:
1. Die Verurteilten
2. American Beauty
3. Instinkt
4. Und weil ich mich nicht davon trennen könnte, würde ich noch "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" mitnehmen.

Hab Duzende Filme die gut sind aber diese 4 sind meine absoluten Lieblingsfilme...


----------



## Königmarcus (31. Juli 2013)

meine absoluten Lieblingsfilme:


Die Nolan-Batman-Trilogie
Marvel's The Avengers
Der Herr der Ringe (inkl. Hobbit)
Star Wars 2, 4-6
Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3
Spiderman 1-3
Alien 1


----------



## callahan123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Apocalypse Now!
2001
Adam´s Äpfel
Der schmale Grat
Die Verurteilten
Die drei Musketiere (Gene Kelly)
Die üblichen Verdächtigen
Airplane!
The Big Lebowski
Vertigo
Unbreakable
Der Pate I + II
Heat
Vergiss mein nicht
Lost Highway
Reservoir Dogs
Leon - der Profi
Sieben
Forrest Gump
Zurück in die Zukunft
Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
Rambo - First Blood
Stirb Langsam
Little Big Man
Brügge sehen und sterben
Zwei glorreiche Halunken
Zwölf Uhr Mittags 
Mad Max
Watchmen
00 Schneider - Jagd auf Nihil Baxter


----------



## Jianji (5. März 2014)

Stirb Langsam


----------



## DjSnow (6. März 2014)

Scarface natürlich !


----------



## STURMHUND (5. April 2014)

Hier mal meine Top 10:

01 - I am Legend
02 - Deep Blue Sea
03 - The Mummy
04 - Gangs of New York
05 - Resident Evil
06 - SAW
07 - Urban Legends
08 - The Wrestler
09 - Godzilla (Emmerich-Verfilmung)
10 - Ich weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast


----------



## ZeldeR (9. September 2014)

Ach ja, einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ist "Sharktopus - 50% Hai 50% Oktupus 100% Killermaschine". Einfach zu geil.


----------



## Gerdderdino (16. September 2014)

Hier mal meine Top 10:

01 - I am Legend
02 - Deep Blue Sea
03 - The Mummy
04 - Gangs of New York
05 - Resident Evil
06 - SAW
07 - Urban Legends
08 - The Wrestler
09 - Godzilla (Emmerich-Verfilmung)
10 - Ich weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast

 

Komische Filme drin...  The Mummy?! Resident Evil?! IwwdlSgh?!

Geschmäcker sind zwar verschieden, aber das sind nach objektiven Maßstäben keine besonders guten Filme. Was ist mit Fight Club? Matrix? Memento? American History X? Forrest Gump?


----------



## iShock (23. September 2014)

Hier wird auch nach Lieblingsfilmen gefragt und nicht nach den 10 besten Filmen der Menschheitsgeschichte. Subjektiv ist also erwünscht ^^ 

 

Bei mir sind in letzter Zeit hinzugekommen:

 

Ronal der Barbar

Eurotrip

Machete 1 & 2 

Die Schlange im Schatten des Adlers 

und erst neulich im Kino gesehen - Guardians of the Galaxy (hauptsächlich weil ich die Musik mal originell fand)

 

- hauptsächlich weil das lockere Filme sind die man sich jederzeit reinziehn kann


----------



## Ninuschflmm (24. September 2014)

Ouha,

bei den meisten User kommt ja eine ziemlich gute Liste bei raus.  Ich finde die Marvels Filme immer super und könnte sie mir jeden Tag anschauen. esonder The Avengers


----------

